# Hot pink acrylic nails



## sunshiine3xii (Jul 5, 2006)

*Do hott pink *Acrylic* still look good or no? Some friends of mine still get them and i was not sure if they would look right*.


----------



## eightthirty (Jul 5, 2006)

Acrylic nails right? For me it would depend on alot of factors, such as the length of the nail and the skintone of the person wearing them. Above all else, if you like them and yo think they look good, why not?


----------



## Leony (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm moving this to BBF and Beauty in general talk forum girls.


----------



## sweetface18 (Jul 5, 2006)

Colorwise, since its summer and all, hot pink is fine!

but i'd watch it on the length, hot pink on long, obvious artifical nails look tacky IMO....


----------



## Ashley1 (Jul 5, 2006)

My sister got a French manicure on her toes and used hot pink instead of white it looked awesome. I prefer to tone down my finders with a clear or a French manicure but toes should always be fun and upbeat! I had nails for a long time. Honestly they are germ heaven and it's not like you can scrub under your nails every time you wash them somewhere. Plus I like my nails short and with the acrylics they grew so fast and trashed my real nails underneath. So I love manicures and do the nail strengthener and take my vitamins and my real nails are stronger, don't flake and my hair is shinny from the prenatal vitamins! Pregnant or not they are great to take! So good luck if you are going to make the investment in acrylic they may be unconfy for the first bit but you'll get used to them and by the way make sure to budget in a fill every two weeks..it's adds up and that could be money your getting makeup with!




Also for hot pink the best place to go for nail polish is none other than pink herself Victoria's Secret. They always have racy colors and the nail polish goes on really well and even!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jul 7, 2006)

I reckon it could look cool just as long you don't have those long curvy ghetto looking length nails, I personally prefer french mani though as it goes with everything.


----------



## wingie (Jul 7, 2006)

Hot Pink nails wouldn't be for me, but I usually like them when I see them on other people. I think they look good when you have a great tan.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 8, 2006)

i don't think it would look bad on short nails, but the long curvy acrylic look fake and tacky. so if you do decide to get the pink, get shorter, rounded nails.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 8, 2006)

i always loved it, but i usually go for a neutral/nude color or french! i chicken out lol


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 2006)

youuu chicken out?!?!?! that sounds like something i would wanna get and then chicken out!! haha at least you could get away with it without gettin weird looks



.. i love how the hot pink acrylics look on girls.. and thats what i think i want to get when i go to the salon next week


----------



## beautyaddict (Jul 11, 2006)

yeah theyre cute


----------



## latina girl (Jul 14, 2006)

I agree that it depends on the length of nails


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 9, 2007)

i love pink


----------



## dodo jojo (Aug 15, 2012)

Hot PInk is a fave this summer, you will look a total babe!

Deleted per violation of *TOS*


----------

